# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  HTTPS: Downhill-Rangers Webseiten jetzt mit SSL-Versschlüsselung

## noox

Ich habe die Downhill-Rangers-Webseiten auf SSL-Verchlüsselung - also https:// umgestellt. 

Mit Google Chrome oder Firefox sollte man ein grünes Vorhängeschloss links neben der URL in der Adressleiste sehen. Falls auf irgendeiner Seite ein Problem dann wird das entweder nicht angezeigt oder eine Warnung. Das kann z.B. sein, wenn auf einer Seite ein Bild eingebunden, ist das aber nicht von einer HTTPS-Seite aus geliefert wird.  Leider kann das  im Forum leicht passieren, weil eventuell externe Bilder eingebunden werden. 

Falls euch wo ein Problem auffällt, bitte melden.

Prinzipiell werden hier keine wirklich interessanten Daten gespeichert, sodass eine SSL-Verschlüsselung nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Allerdings wird beim Anmelden ein Passwort übertragen. Oder wenn ihr Auto-Login aktiviert hat, ein Cookie mit dem ihr automatisch angemeldet werdet. Grad in einem öffentlichen WLAN könnte jeder deine Übertragung mitschneiden und so das Passwort rausfinden.  Daher ganz wichtig: auf wichtigen Seiten (z.B. Shop Seiten, wo die Kreditkarte hinterlegt ist), niemals dasselbe Passwort verwenden, wie bei weniger sicherheitskritischen Seiten wie hier das Forum.

Hintergrund ist auch, dass diverse Firmen/Organisationen beschlossen haben, dass das Internet sicherer werden muss. Google Chrome (und ich glaube auch demnächst Firefox) wollen immer stärkere Warnungen anzeigen, wenn man auf einer Seite ist, die nicht verschlüsselt ist.

----------

